# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  JTA - JPA - EJB

## ekremyilmaz

Bonjour,
je dbute en dveloppement J2EE.
Je fais juste un formulaire avec un champs, que je souhaite stocker en base.
Et c'est la misre  ::D: .

J'utilise JSP - EJB - JPA et serveur Glassfish et eclipse
J'ai install Mysql, j'ai cre un pool de connexion dans glassfish, a ping correctement.
Ensuite dans le projet JPA, dans mon fichier persistence



```

```

Il faut savoir j'ai test avec un client standalone, je rcupre bien un champs aprs une requte JPQL. Donc la connexion  la base s'effectue bien
dans le projet EJB :



```

```

et dans la page jsp :



```

```

il faut savoir que si j'enleve bean.createGroupe(g), le rsultat affiche bien dans le navigateur la valeur du champs saisi, j'aimerai juste l'ajouter dans ma base.

et voici lors de l'envoi du formulaire, l'erreur affiche :



```

```

Donc si vous avez une ide, je suis preneur  :;):

----------


## mOuLi

A partir du moment o tu utilises JTA, tu ne peux plus utiliser les transactions locales (EntityTransaction obtenues avec le em.getTransaction() ).
Si tu veux conserver ton code source il faut, dans ton persistence.xml, remplacer


```
<jta-data-source>jdbc/adee</jta-data-source>
```

par


```
<non-jta-data-source>jdbc/adee</non-jta-data-source>
```

Si tu veux rester avec JTA (et ne pas modifier le fichier XML), il faut utiliser les annotations _@TransactionManagement_

----------


## ekremyilmaz

j'ai essay 

```
<non-jta-data-source>jdbc/adee</non-jta-data-source>
```

 en enlevant aussi transaction-type = "JPA".

y a une erreur lors du dploiement.

Ensuite j'ai essay en conservant JTA.

voici mon code :


```

```

voici le message d'erreur lors de la soumission du formulaire.



```

```

----------


## mOuLi

En mode hors JTA, peut-tre faudrait-il que tu spcifies explicitement l'utilisation des tx locales en utilisant :


```
transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL"
```

----------


## ekremyilmaz

lorsque j'ajoute



```

```

j'ai ce message d'erreur lors du dploiement :



```

```

----------


## mOuLi

Ca signifie donc qu'il faut forcment utiliser JTA avec Glassfish. Mais pourtant ton code utilisant JTA a l'air correct  ::mur::

----------


## ekremyilmaz

Yes  :;):  !!!! a marche!!
en fait, comme un con, je ne regardais pas les logs du server. (je regardais juste l'erreur sur le navigateur (manque d'exprience  ::D: )

et par ex: j'ai trouv a dans le log



```

```

j'ai juste rempli correctement mon objet, maintenant a marche  :;): !!!!
ouffffff   ::D: !!!

maintenant que j'ai russi  faire le lien entre les 3 tiers, je peux dsormais m'attaquer  la cration du projet  :;):

----------


## coyot

Bonjour 

j'essaye de faire la mme chose c'est pour sa que j'ai prfrer relancer ce sujet que de cre un nouveau.

par contre mon problem est dans la configuration j'utilise cette environement

http://download.java.net/glassfish/eclipse/

est j'ai telecharger une implementation de JPA ( "EclipseLink 1.1.2 - Galileo" et mme "EclipseLink 1.2.0 - JPA 2.0 Preview" )

le problem c'est que lorsque je cre un "JPA projet" je n'arrive pas a le dploy , le dploiment automatique comme cellui des projet EJB ou WEB n'est pas propos , est lorsque je lui cre un "EAR" le EAR ne se dploi pas tout simplement erreur de "java null pointer" .

si je mlange dans le mme projet les EJB session et entit tout marche biensur ,  mais moi je veut avoir 3 projet distinct si possible

----------

